# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  ShyBot, anti-social robot, CODAME, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

CODAME

DESERT X

San Francisco Italian Cultural Institute

codame.com/projects/shybot

shybot.codame.com

codame.com/events/shybot-panel-and-exhibition

desertx.org/norma-jeane

"Norma Jeane: Scene with ShyBot"

----------


## Airicist

ShyBot vs. DroneBot
January 29, 2017




> First test run with a "DroneBot" of "ShyBot"
> An autonomous, self-driving, human-avoiding rover, solar powered, computer vision enabled and GPS tracked, to be released in Coachella Valley Feb.25th, 2017 for the inaugural exhibition of Desert X biennial of art

----------


## Airicist

ShyBot
February 27, 2017




> Commissioned by DesertX
> Artist - Norma Jeane in collaboration with CODAME
> Camera & Drone - Jordan Gray
> Editing - Andrea Giannone
> Courtesy - The Lab and Italian Cultural Institute, San Francisco

----------


## Airicist

Article "This anti-social robot's only task is to avoid people"
ShyBot was made to roam the desert and steer clear of us.

by Derrick Rossignol
March 8, 2017

----------

